# So... who DOESN'T like Dream Theater?



## DDDorian (Aug 13, 2007)

Browsing this board on a daily basis gives me the impression that I'm the only person here who doesn't like Dream Theater. I still expect every mention of DT to be in reference to Dark Tranquility, but it never, ever is. I don't wanna turn this into a lynching, but I just don't see the appeal. Anyone else wanna share their disinterest?

*NOTE: offer extended onl to right-handers. If you're a DT-hating lefty, my advice is to start running and don't look back, heh*


----------



## shadowgenesis (Aug 13, 2007)

mannn. now i feel like a jerk. cuz when i read the title of the thread I immediately thought "assholes and idiots."

sorry. can't relate.


----------



## Toshiro (Aug 13, 2007)

I don't like anything after A Change Of Seasons, does that count? 

PS:

Dark Tranquillity > Dream Theater.


----------



## XEN (Aug 13, 2007)

I've been saying this for years: I love Dream Theater until James starts singing. Then I cringe and bear it until his effeminate nasality gives way to the music again.

Watching the DVD to Systematic Chaos it became even more apparent when James kept saying how he just could not maintain the level of brutal intensity required for the song to have its full effect.

As a former lead singer, I just can't deal with it.


----------



## sakeido (Aug 13, 2007)

I hate Dream Theater. Can't stand any of them, especially the keyboard player and vocalist. The keyboard guy always the grossest sounding, most digital, stupid tone and plays way too fast. And then the vocalist is some kind of fop, who doesn't belong in a metal band. He started whining about how he couldn't get a little edge on his voice and keep it up so he needed to use distortion on his vocals. The part wasn't even that long. He is nothing compared to Akerfeldt.

But I don't really like John Petrucci either, can't stand his soloing style and his riffs are boring. John Myung is a total douchebag. On the entire Systemic Chaos DVD, he does not say a single word. I think he has mistaken himself for some kind of monk. The only one I like is probably Portnoy, but his side projects are laaaaame

So yeah. I really don't like dream theater either. The songs are boring and while I could like a band where every member is retarded fast at their instrument, they would have to have a sense of humor about it. DT take themselves waaaaay too seriously for me to get a kick out of it. I'd listen to Dragonforce before I'd rock Dream Theater.


----------



## Battle-axe (Aug 13, 2007)

I can't stand them either. I know they are talented musicians and all but I'd kill myself if I had to listen to even a second of it.  It's odd because I used to really like DT.


----------



## eelblack2 (Aug 13, 2007)

After the first 2-3 albums the singer made me quit buying thier records. I could put up with it for 2-3 records cause the playing was stellar but thats it.


----------



## Alpo (Aug 13, 2007)

I love their earlier material (I&W, Awake, ACOS) and Scenes from a memory. I'm not a fan of their other stuff. Systematic Chaos was pretty disappointing. It just sounds like their trying too hard to be metal.



sakeido said:


> John Myung is a total douchebag. On the entire Systemic Chaos DVD, he does not say a single word. I think he has mistaken himself for some kind of monk.



He's a douchebag because he doesn't talk much? I'm a pretty quiet guy, does that make me a douchebag?


----------



## shadowgenesis (Aug 13, 2007)

sakeido said:


> I hate Dream Theater. Can't stand any of them, especially the keyboard player and vocalist. The keyboard guy always the grossest sounding, most digital, stupid tone and plays way too fast. And then the vocalist is some kind of fop, who doesn't belong in a metal band. He started whining about how he couldn't get a little edge on his voice and keep it up so he needed to use distortion on his vocals. The part wasn't even that long. He is nothing compared to Akerfeldt.
> 
> But I don't really like John Petrucci either, can't stand his soloing style and his riffs are boring. John Myung is a total douchebag. On the entire Systemic Chaos DVD, he does not say a single word. I think he has mistaken himself for some kind of monk. The only one I like is probably Portnoy, but his side projects are laaaaame



That was delightfully well-put.


----------



## sakeido (Aug 13, 2007)

Alpo said:


> He's a douchebag because he doesn't talk much? I'm a pretty quiet guy, does that make me a douchebag?



Put more accurately, he doesn't talk at all. I don't know what he even sounds like, I have never seen a video where he speaks in all my hours on youtube. You may be quiet, but I guarantee you are not completely silent. 



shadowgenesis said:


> That was delightfully well-put.


----------



## muffgoat (Aug 13, 2007)

urklvt said:


> I've been saying this for years: I love Dream Theater until James starts singing. Then I cringe and bear it until his effeminate nasality gives way to the music again.
> 
> Watching the DVD to Systematic Chaos it became even more apparent when James kept saying how he just could not maintain the level of brutal intensity required for the song to have its full effect.
> 
> As a former lead singer, I just can't deal with it.


 I totally agree with ya man, i love the musicianship  but as soon as he starts singin


----------



## XEN (Aug 13, 2007)

Yep, it's like fingernails on a blackboard.


----------



## Lozek (Aug 13, 2007)

Yep, can't stand them for all of the reasons given above, particularly the vocals.

Oddly enough though, I really love Liquid Tension. It's just seems so much more 'musical' than DT. Where DT seems too thought out, planned & contrived, LT seems kinda like a bunch of musicians playing with feeling.


----------



## Desecrated (Aug 13, 2007)

Toshiro said:


> I don't like anything after A Change Of Seasons, does that count?
> 
> PS:
> 
> Dark Tranquillity > Dream Theater.



+1


----------



## musicboyy (Aug 13, 2007)

I like everything up to (and including) "Awake". I don't mind the new "A Change of Seasons" but I definitely prefer the original version over it. Anything after that I just can't get into. Nothing really sticks with me... However, I do not deny that they are very talented musicians.


----------



## lailer75 (Aug 13, 2007)

i just can`t get into them.


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 13, 2007)

Yeah, I'm not big on Dream Theater....Symphony X is the better of the two...

Which...I'm not that big on Symphony X either.


----------



## Groff (Aug 13, 2007)

I like Dream Theater.

But.

LaBrie gets annoying after 2 minutes (thats probably why they have big instrumental sections! lol)
Mike portnoy is probably the only one who looks like he's having fun on stage and doesn't stand around looking like he has a corncob up us ass *coughpetruccicouch*

And to be honest, i don't like Jordan Rudess at all. He makes poor choices in sounds he uses (Extremely cheesy is his passion i guess). His cheesy sounds are only rivaled by his cheesy melodys (sometimes). And he lacks any sort of emotion in his playing. I thought Derek Shiridian was a good replacement for Kevin Moore, because he was just as soulful, but Rudess is all about flash, I don't think he'd be able to come up with anything as cool as the intro to lines in the sand, or the power of erotomania.

But seriously... His choice of sounds is his biggest downfall.

Myung is a damn fine bassist. That's all i'll say about him.

Petrucci is good, but when he's playing super fast, it sounds mushy and sloppy. I feel he plays TOO fast sometimes, where the notes are jumbled so close together and all over the place, it's lame. Alexi Laiho was right about him ;-)

So hate me if you want because i dissed Dream Theater.

Just remember that this doesn't mean I hate them. They're one of my favorites, not on the top of my list though.


----------



## SeanC (Aug 13, 2007)

Never cared for DT much. They have some songs I definitely like, but not very many. The vocals mostly ruin it for me. I'm more a Symphony X type.


----------



## jacksonplayer (Aug 13, 2007)

The first three Dream Theater albums are killer, as are both Liquid Tension albums. I've been increasingly disappointed by them, however. Systematic Chaos has its moments (as do all the albums), but it lacks coherence and seems contrived.

I don't have as much problem with LaBrie as some here do. I would much rather listen to him than to all those Anselmo wannabe grunter/shouters who sound like they're trying to pass a kidney stone.


----------



## thedownside (Aug 13, 2007)

man, wow, i've never felt more at home. i cant stand them. repect, yes, but i hate listening to them.


----------



## Raziel2p (Aug 13, 2007)

I don't like them. I like Six Degrees of Inner Turbulence, but the rest just doesn't speak to me.


----------



## stuz719 (Aug 13, 2007)

I can take them or leave them, to be frank.

If they'd had the interweb widely available 30 years ago people would probably be saying the same things about ELP, Rick Wakeman, Yes and Van Der Graaf Generator, either defending them passionately for their musicianship or saying that the affected fey vocals and self indulgence put them off.

One man's fish is another man's poisson.


----------



## darren (Aug 13, 2007)

I've tried listening to them, but aside from some great-sounding guitars and cool riffs, i just find it overally to be too much wanking. I can appreciate their skill as musicians, but i just can't get into their music.


----------



## skattabrain (Aug 13, 2007)

i guess i can't say i hate them, but i can say i've ever heard anything from them made me say "wow". it's always sounded just plain boring to me ... like they are brilliant and all, but they are missing testicles or something.

i like all types of music, but if it's metal it needs testicular fortitude or i don't care for it. same reason why i hated queensryche in the late 80's and early 90's.


----------



## MetalMike (Aug 13, 2007)

I  Dream Theater.


----------



## Shawn (Aug 13, 2007)

They've never been my favorite band or anything but i've always liked them ever since Awake.


----------



## Vince (Aug 13, 2007)

I've actually seen Dark Tranquility live. They sucked major ass 

If you're going to create some moody melodic music, maybe you shouldn't bark like a dog over top of it 

Different strokes, I guess


----------



## mikernaut (Aug 13, 2007)

Yeah they are all very talented musicians but the majority of their songs feel emotionless to me and are just technical wanking that doesnt evoke any feeling. I too cant stand Jame's voice and and Jordan's playing. While Petrucci impresses the hell out of me with his technique I do find other guitarists have more soul to their playing.

One song that does have feeling to me was "Eve" a b-side instrumental piece they had on one of their singles. (silent man single ?) I thought that was a beautiful piece of music.

I have argued it before but I'd much rather listen to Fates Warning or Redemption. Their songs speak alot more to me on a emotional level and give me chills at times. While they have their wankerdom moments too, I just think the songs are alot stronger , passionate and they do a better job of serving the song. Plus Ray Alder is such a better singer then James. But this is my Opinion.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Aug 13, 2007)

I like a couple songs, like Pull Me Under, and some other one, but other than that I can't stand them. I figure almost any band will have at least 1 or 2 songs I like.


----------



## zimbloth (Aug 13, 2007)

I don't like DT either. I think they're pretty overrated and boring. They're all obviously very technically superb musicians, but in terms of songwriting I think it's a train-wreck. The singer (like with most bands in this genre) is insufferable IMO. I'm all about good cleaning singing don't get me wrong, but well... I just think he sounds weak. The only album I really liked was "Train of Thought".


----------



## Seedawakener (Aug 13, 2007)

I have a couple of things to say. The people calling their songs emotionless and wanky... You have NO IDEA what you are talking about. Saying that DT is emotionless is like saying Slayer is doom metal. They are not as good as they used to be though, on that point I can agree. You can think whatever you like about James Labries' voice, but I find it very good in the studio, especially on Images and words. On that album his singing was purely amazing. There is not as much wanking as you might think in their music either. They have some technical bits but saying that their music is emotionless and is too "wanky" is ignorant.

Anyone that has never listened/liked DT should listen to "Images and words" and "Scenes from a memory"... Two brilliant albums with some of the best melodies and dynamically pleasing songs I have ever heard! To all the nay-sayers... LISTEN TO THESE ALBUMS AND SHUT UP 'TIL THEN.


----------



## zimbloth (Aug 13, 2007)

Seedawakener said:


> I have a couple of things to say. *The people calling their songs emotionless and wanky... You have NO IDEA what you are talking about.* Saying that DT is emotionless is like saying Slayer is doom metal. They are not as good as they used to be though, on that point I can agree. You can think whatever you like about James Labries' voice, but I find it very good in the studio, especially on Images and words. On that album his singing was purely amazing. There is not as much wanking as you might think in their music either. *They have some technical bits but saying that their music is emotionless and is too "wanky" is ignorant.*
> 
> Anyone that has never listened/liked DT should listen to "Images and words" and "Scenes from a memory"... Two brilliant albums with some of the best melodies and dynamically pleasing songs I have ever heard! To all the nay-sayers...* LISTEN TO THESE ALBUMS AND SHUT UP 'TIL THEN.*



Um, no? People harbor those opinions on DT because they have listened to the albums, and tried to get into it and let it "sink in", and it still does nothing for them. I feel the same way. I'm all about melody, technical precision, building momentum, all that good stuff. The only issue is, I - like others on this thread - have the opinion that these guys don't do it in a tasteful or pleasing way. It's our opinions.

I'll stick with Rush for now.


----------



## Metal Ken (Aug 13, 2007)

i used to like them a lot. then i realized i only liked a handful of their albums. I enjoy the hell out WDADU, I&W, Scenes, ACOS & what i've heard of ToT. the rest of it really doesnt do it for me. The rest of it is meh to me. the new one had some cool songs.


----------



## Groff (Aug 13, 2007)

Seedawakener said:


> I have a couple of things to say. The people calling their songs emotionless and wanky... You have NO IDEA what you are talking about. Saying that DT is emotionless is like saying Slayer is doom metal. They are not as good as they used to be though, on that point I can agree. You can think whatever you like about James Labries' voice, but I find it very good in the studio, especially on Images and words. On that album his singing was purely amazing. There is not as much wanking as you might think in their music either. They have some technical bits but saying that their music is emotionless and is too "wanky" is ignorant.
> 
> Anyone that has never listened/liked DT should listen to "Images and words" and "Scenes from a memory"... Two brilliant albums with some of the best melodies and dynamically pleasing songs I have ever heard! To all the nay-sayers... LISTEN TO THESE ALBUMS AND SHUT UP 'TIL THEN.



I would like to point out that the two albums you mentioned are their best, and all the other ones can be emotionless and wanky. But images and words and scenes from a memory are awesome 

...Still don't like Jordan Rudess. And james labrie is a good studio singer, but live you can't tell he's singing words sometimes, sounds more like he's just singing a wordless melody.


----------



## eelblack2 (Aug 13, 2007)

If they could write an album of "Pull Me Under" quality, I'd be on it in a second. I just feel that the more modern stuff seems a little over premeditated.


----------



## DslDwg (Aug 13, 2007)

hmmm well I really dig 'em I guess to each their own. We could probably do this with every band out there right ? Put them up and lets tear them to pieces, because obviously there is a very diverse group of likes and dislikes on this board. Just because were into sevens doesn't mean we all like the same genre of music.


----------



## OzzyC (Aug 13, 2007)

sakeido said:


> John Myung is a total douchebag. On the entire Systemic Chaos DVD, he does not say a single word. I think he has mistaken himself for some kind of monk.




1) JM does talk, he has a bass lesson video, and in the Live in Tokyo video (IIRC) he had said 'I feel spooky' after putting on a kimono. and in another (Budokan, maybe. ) MP asked him if he had anything to say for the camera to which he replied 'I'm still thinking of it' 

2)The fact that he is a rather introverted individual poses no real inconvenience for you, does it? 

3)The majority of the time, _I_ am nearly as quiet as you see him being. When I was younger, one of my teachers asked my parents if I talked at all, even. The fact that I prefer to let people other then myself do much of the talking- even though you don't know me in real life and probably won't- doesn't bother you too, does it? 

Just saying...If your going to critique him, at least have some valid points.


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Aug 13, 2007)

i love when dream and day unite, images and words, awake, and a change of seasons.

everything else is only okay, or on the verge of bad.

and i would agree that dark tranquillity is better than dream theater.



eelblack2 said:


> If they could write an album of "Pull Me Under" quality, I'd be on it in a second. I just feel that the more modern stuff seems a little over premeditated.



+100


----------



## NDG (Aug 13, 2007)

I'm indifferent to Dream Theater when they're not trying to be heavy.

YouTube - Dream Theater - Master Of Puppets (Live in Chicago 2002)

No thank you.


----------



## Ivan (Aug 13, 2007)

I _*really*_ like dream theater.


----------



## sakeido (Aug 13, 2007)

OzzyC said:


> Just saying...If your going to critique him, at least have some valid points.



Most of my problem with him is just that he's in Dream Theater. Plus I got the vibe from him that he doesn't talk because he thinks he's too good to impart his wisdom, as opposed to letting other people do the talking for him. I mean, he's in the unique position of being the insanely talent bass player in an insanely talented band, and he is one of the most dedicated players I have ever read about, so he should have something to say. But he never does. I just don't get it.


----------



## Metal Ken (Aug 13, 2007)

Mahathera said:


> I'm indifferent to Dream Theater when they're not trying to be heavy.
> 
> YouTube - Dream Theater - Master Of Puppets (Live in Chicago 2002)
> 
> No thank you.



The thing i never liked about the covers albums they've done is you cant do Iron Maiden & Metallica with just 1 guitar. Yeah, i realize they keyboard is filling in there for the harmonies, but it just isnt the same.


----------



## playstopause (Aug 13, 2007)

Never liked them. And sorry, i don't have any valid points beside my own taste.
IMO, keyboard solos are the worst thig ever. So lame.
Makes me wanna shoot the damn keyboard player. 








So, it seems you're not alone after all!


----------



## Groff (Aug 13, 2007)

Mahathera said:


> I'm indifferent to Dream Theater when they're not trying to be heavy.
> 
> YouTube - Dream Theater - Master Of Puppets (Live in Chicago 2002)
> 
> No thank you.



lol Yeah, James labrie != James Hetfield

The rest of the band plays their ass off though.

Petrucci still doesn't move around...


----------



## Metal Ken (Aug 13, 2007)

Dream Theater should record with this guy.


----------



## Lucky Seven (Aug 13, 2007)

I like LaBrie's early vocals, his newer stuff is eh. 

I love Petrucci. I love Myung. I love both Moore and Rudess. Portnoy kicks ass. 

When I compare DTs new stuff to their old stuff, I'm a little disappointed. That said, I still like DTs new stuff more than most other bands' music, new or old.


----------



## Drew (Aug 13, 2007)

sakeido said:


> Most of my problem with him is just that he's in Dream Theater. Plus I got the vibe from him that he doesn't talk because he thinks he's too good to impart his wisdom, as opposed to letting other people do the talking for him. I mean, he's in the unique position of being the insanely talent bass player in an insanely talented band, and he is one of the most dedicated players I have ever read about, so he should have something to say. But he never does. I just don't get it.



Actually, I suspect he's just a music nerd who's too shy to talk. You seen Rock Dicipline? Petrucci obviously has only just begun to come out of his shell in recent years, too.  Hell, the band even jokes about how quiet Myung is - I think on the comnmentary track of a recent DVD they all keep telling him to shut up, lol. 

I like older DT - I'm not a massive LaBrie fan, but I dig the band in spite of that. Their recent stuff is pretty hit and miss - the title track from Octavarium actually ruled, it's just a lot of the other stuff was too derrivative.


----------



## garcia3441 (Aug 13, 2007)

If DT comes on the radio; I won't change the station, but I won't go out and buy the cd either.


----------



## Groff (Aug 13, 2007)

Metal Ken said:


> Dream Theater should record with this guy.




That's the most animated i've ever seen petrucci  



garcia3441 said:


> If DT comes on the radio; I won't change the station, but I won't go out and buy the cd either.



They play Dream Theater on the radio?

lol not around here.


----------



## CoachZ (Aug 13, 2007)

Luck Seven said:


> I like LaBrie's early vocals, his newer stuff is eh.
> 
> I love Petrucci. I love Myung. I love both Moore and Rudess. Portnoy kicks ass.
> 
> When I compare DTs new stuff to their old stuff, I'm a little disappointed. That said, I still like DTs new stuff more than most other bands' music, new or old.



Ditto up to ToT, then I got disappointed.


----------



## shadowgenesis (Aug 13, 2007)

I'm a huge DT fan, but alot of the criticism is well-deserved. I, personally, listen to some music that has things about it that i don't like, because I have learned to enjoy things purely for what i do like. Like i do think there is plenty of unnecessary instrumental material in some of their work. And i do get how LaBrie's voice can grate on your ears (though i still think he's a pretty good studio vocalist 75% of the time). I do think SOME of Jordan Rudess's keyboard tones are TOO cheesy (See "Beyond This Life" at about 8 minutes 26 seconds. UGH). And i do think that their songwriting has gone downhill, though I think everything up through Train of Thought was a brilliant and solidly put together album. And i get how you might say their stuff has no feeling, though I would disagree about a LOT of their material... Specifically solos, because I really think Petrucci and Rudess are way more tasteful than any other guys of their style.

My underlying thing about Dream Theater is this: I think they are a band that does certain things better than anyone else i've ever heard - that's why they're still one of my absolute favorite bands - and if they toned back some of the stuff that is quick to turn people off (like ALWAYS add a long instrumental bridge in a song that is otherwise a perfectly normal song. See "Sacrificed Sons") then they could be very accessible to a LOT more people.

it sucks because I think they're so awesome, yet at the same time i can't really argue with people who can't stand them.


----------



## Seedawakener (Aug 13, 2007)

shadowgenesis said:


> I do think SOME of Jordan Rudess's keyboard tones are TOO cheesy (See "Beyond This Life" at about 8 minutes 26 seconds. UGH).



Sorry to disappoint you but that is a total tribute to frank zappa and has nothing with Jordan Rudess's normal playing to do. Im a huge Frank Zappa fan, though, so personally I love that whole section of the song. That guitar and xylophonesque keyboard unison section is so fucking sweet! During that song on the live at budokan DVD they even have a video of frank zappa being crazy in the background on the big screen. Apostrophé is one of my favorite albums ever... 

I think Im going to listen to the "scenes from new york" 3 CD live album now. Its awesome!


----------



## ZeroSignal (Aug 13, 2007)

Emotionless? Try Lines in the sand and come back to me on that.


----------



## jaredowty (Aug 13, 2007)

I find that a lot of DT's stuff is full of emotion, but, finding feeling and emotion in music is completely subject to taste. DT's one of my favorite bands and Petrucci is by far my favorite player. LaBrie is annoying most of the time, and I agree with whoever said that I&W was the only album he truly "fit" on. The songwriting on Images & Words, Awake, Scenes from a Memory, and Train of Thought is superb in my opinion. A lot of people look at them as pure wankers, however I look at them as pure wankers only 30% of the time.


----------



## El Caco (Aug 13, 2007)

I've always been a big Queensryche fan and when one of my ex girlfriends friends heard this he gave me Images and words to listen to. I really liked it especially Metropolis part 2 and tried to buy a copy but none of the music stores sold it. I also remember finding some of it boring.

Its been over 10 years since I have listened to it now but I since purchased a change of seasons and falling into infinity, and enjoy parts of falling into infinity.

I can appreciate comments people have made here, yeah I find the keyboards and singing annoying sometimes and they can be too technical sometimes but they have created some awesome music.

Overall DT is sometimes music for me, and I actually feel like some at the moment to break the monotony of my 3 & 5 year old sons constantly playing SOAD and GnRs. As much as I love these there is only so many times I will be able to listen to Kill Rock and Roll and Civil War over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over.


----------



## Metal Ken (Aug 13, 2007)

TheMissing said:


> That's the most animated i've ever seen petrucci



still isnt very animated


----------



## jaredowty (Aug 13, 2007)

TheMissing said:


> That's the most animated i've ever seen petrucci



You've obviously never seen the Images and Words Live in Tokyo performance, then. Him and Myung actually headbang and move around.


----------



## Kotex (Aug 13, 2007)

I'm not a fan at all.
I don't know what it is. They just don't do anything for me though.


----------



## Groff (Aug 13, 2007)

jaredowty said:


> You've obviously never seen the Images and Words Live in Tokyo performance, then. Him and Myung actually headbang and move around.



If myung did a windmill... He'd kill people...


----------



## Lucky Seven (Aug 13, 2007)

TheMissing said:


> If myung did a windmill... He'd kill people...


----------



## Ken (Aug 13, 2007)

I was into them up until Awake. Seems that was a major turning point in their career from a fan point-of-view. I can't really explain why they dropped off of my radar; Steve Vai did the same thing right after Ultra Zone. I love the albums I have (I&W and Awake), but my interest is in the tank for material after that. 

I did enjoy watching the new DVD (didn't care whether Myung spoke or not).


----------



## god9 (Aug 14, 2007)

The only part about Dream Theater that I liked was their heavier stuff....please don't think I'm some ignorant metalhead ass though who listens to only strictly metal though..I listen to tons other music.

Honestly the only part about Dream Theater that attracted me was the heavier stuff, Train of Thought, and some of the stuff on Systematic Chaos....some of the other stuff I've heard sounds a little like Japanese video game music though...maybe its just me.


----------



## Korbain (Aug 14, 2007)

don't mind dream theatre. I hate the singing, but i enjoy the instrumental side.


----------



## amonb (Aug 14, 2007)

I don't like ém, Dream Theatre fall into the realm of wank-rock for me...but I don't like a lot of bands people idolise on this site. I read for the humour and the awesome instruments and the fact the people here really know what they are talking about in relation to guitars.

I can't say I think much of Dark Tranquility either... but I am more of a Quicksand/Handsome/Fudge Tunnel kinda guy.


----------



## Naren (Aug 14, 2007)

I like Dream Theater's music, but I really don't like the singer. I listen to "Awake" and "Change of Seasons," but I seriously cannot get into that singer. His voice is just... argh! I can stand it more than I used to, but I still don't like it. The guitar, bass, and drums are really cool in my opinion. The keyboards are usually pretty cheezy and I could do without them. And the worst element by far is the vocals. Really don't like those vocals. So, I have mixed feelings towards Dream Theater. I like the music, but I don't like the vocals. Yeah... that's it... I think... maybe...


----------



## XEN (Aug 14, 2007)

/\ What Eric said.


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Aug 14, 2007)

Well, I liked Images and Words, like Awake, liked A change of seasons (not the other crap on the disc, but just the song). I even got into falling into infinity (some of the songs).

But for the rest, I just can't listen to the new stuff, does nothing for me at all anymore.

I also think that without Kevin Moore they lost a lot of atmosphere that was there. Space Dye Vest is an amazing song...

DT - Kevin Moore =


----------



## distressed_romeo (Aug 14, 2007)

+1000000000 for 'Space Dye Vest'. One of my favourite DT tunes.


----------



## Naren (Aug 14, 2007)

distressed_romeo said:


> +1000000000 for 'Space Dye Vest'. One of my favourite DT tunes.



That's one of the only Dream Theater songs where I actually kinda like his vocals (in some parts of the song, it doesn't even SOUND like him. Sounds like a completely different person). The only thing that I don't really like about that song is the samples. They completely went overboard there. There are samples from something like 5 different movies and TV shows in that song. Other than that, almost everything about that song is cool. Probably my favorite song off "Awake"...


----------



## FortePenance (Aug 14, 2007)

There are some times when I dig Dream Theater. Stuff like 6:00, Glass Prison and most of their works from Train of Thought or Six Degrees of Inner Turbulence. But lots of the time I just find them really tedious to listen to. I mean, I like prog, but Rush prog or Opeth prog is wheressat IMO.


----------



## jacksonplayer (Aug 14, 2007)

7 Dying Trees said:


> I also think that without Kevin Moore they lost a lot of atmosphere that was there. Space Dye Vest is an amazing song...
> 
> DT - Kevin Moore =





Moore added the "X factor" to DT. His songwriting was also a big part of the first three albums.


----------



## Groff (Aug 14, 2007)

7 Dying Trees said:


> I also think that without Kevin Moore they lost a lot of atmosphere that was there. Space Dye Vest is an amazing song...
> 
> DT - Kevin Moore =



Yes! Exactly. Shiridian was pretty good with atmosphere too, Kevin moore may not be as flashy as rudess, but his playing was more memorable.

I think that's they're problem nowadays, lack of atmosphere. I think they just want to try and see how crazy they can get, how fast they can play etc...

I think that if Ovtavarium had Kevin Moore on it, it would have been a stellar album, but to me, it just ended up being bland.


----------



## TheMasterplan (Aug 14, 2007)

I like Dream Theater, I don't care what anyone says. The songwriting and lyrics can at times be of lesser quality, but on the whole, you've got at least 4 or 5 people who are good at what they do regardless of whether or not you like how they do it. I know this isn't a "Is Dream Theater good" thread but instead a "Do you like Dream Theater" and I'd say I do. There may be an album or two I don't keep in my iTunes, but overall, there's some good music to be had.


----------



## Mastodon (Aug 14, 2007)

I much much prefer Liquid Tension Experiment over Dream Theater.


----------



## Drew (Aug 14, 2007)

shadowgenesis said:


> it sucks because I think they're so awesome, yet at the same time i can't really argue with people who can't stand them.



 I actually totally agree with you on that. 

Ditto with everything that's been said about Kevin Moore. Compare "Awake" to "Dead Air for Radios" and "Awake" to "Six Degrees of Inner Turbulance," and what you hear (and don't hear) is striking. 

Rudess may be a better "fit" for the band, but the fact that Moore didn't fit in many ways made him the better contributer. He countered some of the more over-the-top tendancies, rather than fueling them.


----------



## skinhead (Aug 14, 2007)

Man you'r not the only one, i listened the last CD and i found it a little boring.

The Dark Eternal Night it's good at the first part, then it's kinda boring.


----------



## Lucky Seven (Aug 14, 2007)

Mastodon said:


> I much much prefer Liquid Tension Experiment over Dream Theater.



+1

P.S. What's everyones favorite "softer" DT song?

Mine would have to be "Wait For Sleep" from Images and Words. I find the vocals very fitting on that song.


----------



## mikernaut (Aug 15, 2007)

Luck Seven said:


> +1
> 
> P.S. What's everyones favorite "softer" DT song?
> 
> Mine would have to be "Wait For Sleep" from Images and Words. I find the vocals very fitting on that song.



"Wait for sleep" is good but I still gotta go with "Eve" the instrumental on the silent man single. It is a rather touching piece.


----------



## Murder Soul (Aug 15, 2007)

I don't. I find them boring.


----------



## Ancestor (Aug 15, 2007)

Great musicians. Songs are usually too long for my taste, and I don't like ballads. They have done some things that I really like, but they don't stop at the cools parts. It just keeps going after they've run out of ideas, or maybe they feel they have to insert complexity. This often doesn't serve the music.


----------



## Seedawakener (Aug 15, 2007)

Luck Seven said:


> +1
> 
> P.S. What's everyones favorite "softer" DT song?
> 
> Mine would have to be "Wait For Sleep" from Images and Words. I find the vocals very fitting on that song.



Wait for sleep and space dye vest... Both are so beautiful. DT is my favorite emotional band.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Aug 15, 2007)

i, in fact, do not really enjoy dream theatre... it´s a little too "old-style" for me, if you know what i mean... they´re too classical for my taste...


----------

